# Guaging interest in CA group buy



## gjoffrionjr (Sep 15, 2007)

Would like to see if there is enough interest for a group buy. We will need $125 to get the discount. 

CYANOACRYLATE 

S-105 0.5 oz Thin 5cps $1.25 
S-110 1 oz Thin 5cps $1.85 
S-120 2 oz Thin 5cps $2.98 
S-180 8 oz Thin 5cps $9.89
I-1605 16 oz Thin 5cps $16.90 
I-1650 16 oz Thin 50cps $16.90 

S-205 0.5 oz Medium 100cps $1.25 
S-210 1 oz Medium 100cps $1.85 
S-220 2 oz Medium 100cps $2.98 
S-280 8 oz Medium 100cps $9.89
I-16100 16 oz Medium 100cps $16.90 
I-16300 16 oz Medium 300cps $16.90 

S-305 0.5 oz Thick 700cps $1.25 
S-310 1 oz Thick 700cps $1.85 
S-320 2 oz Thick 700cps $2.98 
S-380 8 oz Thick 700cps $9.89 
I-16700 16 oz Thick 700cps $16.90 
I-161500 16 oz Thick 1500cps $16.90 
******************************************************
ACCELERATORS

A-20 2oz Accelerator Spray $1.98 
A-80 8oz Refill Accelerator $3.50 
A-1280 1 gallon Refill Accelerator $29.95 
D-20 2 oz Debonder $1.98 
D-80 8 oz Refill Debonder $3.50 
*****************************************************
MISC

T-111 Box Extender Tips (Bag of 120) $6.75 
T-222 Box Tops & Caps (Box of 25 Sets) $6.50 
T-333 Box Applicator (Box of 30 pcs) $6.50 
B-005 0.5 oz Empty Bottle $0.26 
B-010 1 oz Empty Bottle $0.28 
B-020 2 oz Empty Bottle $0.30 

***************************************************** 
EPOXIES 
E-05 4 oz 5-Minute Quick-Set Epoxy $3.50 
E-058 8 oz 5-Minute Quick-Set Epoxy $6.25 
E-30 4 oz 30 Minute Slow-Set Epoxy $3.50 
E-308 8 oz 30 Minute Slow-Set Epoxy $6.25


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 15, 2007)

I just ordered some CA from Monty, so I'm set for a while.  

Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## stevers (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm about ready for some thick and med. Also 5 and 30 min epoxy. I'd be in for sure.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Sep 15, 2007)

I think I will get in on this...

I need these:
* S-120 (2oz thin) $2.98
* S-280 (8oz med.) $9.89
* B-020 (2oz bottles) [3ct.] @ .30


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 15, 2007)

Actally, can you ship debonder and accelerator to Canada?  

If so, count me in for one bottle of each!


----------



## gerryr (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm not sure I see the point in this.  Monty already offers good prices and good service so why start something like this?

http://woodenwonderstx.com/WWBlue/NewGlueWS.html

Monty's prices also include shipping and PayPal fees and these prices do not.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 15, 2007)

Gary,
I too recently got a supply from Monty -- who stocks it -- so I'm set.
Further, I also don't know if your time's well spent on this'n:
Everyone has the right to do these GBs but by the time you add and split the inbound freight, then add outbound freight, PayPal fees, and such to the individual orders will anyone really have a savings compared to buying from Monty?


----------



## stevers (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe you could find out what the final cost will be. If thats the final cost you have posted, it's a good deal. Try to calculate the fees and shipping to you to come up with a final cost to us minus our shipping.


----------



## redbulldog (Sep 15, 2007)

Another item that was not mentioned, when you order directly from Monty you get your order quickly. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 15, 2007)

Vote for Monty![]


----------



## Poppy (Sep 15, 2007)

Count another vote for Monty![]


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 15, 2007)

I think that answers your question!  

Again, though, thanks for the offer to do a group buy!


----------



## gjoffrionjr (Sep 15, 2007)

I have to agree on Monty's if everyone only needs a bottle or two. Cant save any money there.[xx(]  I am not against buying from them and will if there isnt enough interest. Just thought I would see if there was enough interest. Never hurts to try. [] Thanks for everyones imput. [B)]

I have done some group buys in the past on another site and we saved a great deal of money but then again most folks purchased a little more per person so that it made it worth the trouble [8D]


----------

